# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Database Stuck on Restoring Mode

## Wenco

Hi

The database is stuck on a restoring mode.
How can i get it back online or in a read only mode?
Sql 2005 Server

Stefan :Confused:

----------


## rmiao

Does restore finish? Did you specify recovery in restore? You can take it back with 'restore database db_name with recovery'.

----------


## Wenco

We have jobs that applies transaction logs logs to the standby database. everytime the transaction log gets applied, the database go into a restoring mode. some unknown reason, it got stuck on one of the tansactions log and the database still stay on restoring mode. i stopped the job that applies the transaction log but database still in restoring.

----------


## Wenco

going to try that and let you know.
thanks

----------

